# netzwerk config suse 7.3 u xp



## BobMarley (11. April 2002)

HI!!!
meine 2pc´s sind zurzeit mit xp, über ein Switch verbunden. 
kann mit beiden ins netz aber wenn ich linux verwende kann meine schwester nicht. 
wie muss ich die 2te nwkarte[eth1] config das sie das internet mitbenutzten kann?

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2002)

Unter http://www.adsl4linux.de findest du detailierte Anleitungen um DSL unter Linux einzurichten.

Ich denk mal da wird was bei sein was dir helfen kann.


----------



## BobMarley (12. April 2002)

vielen dank,ich denke das mir das weiter hilft.

cya


----------

